# This Is Ok But I Really Think It Needs A Steam Engine To Drive It!



## CluelessNewB (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## JimDawson (Jan 18, 2016)

That's amazing!  Thanks for posting


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 18, 2016)

THAT WILL KEEP YOU SOBER.


----------



## Andy Rafferty (Jan 18, 2016)

Clearly the design and build took place long before the first cork was pulled. My wife wouldn't wait that long to cork a bottle. No appreciation for the art. I second the steam engine idea Thanks for posting.


----------



## savarin (Jan 18, 2016)

I want one with the steam engine.


----------



## change gear (Jan 19, 2016)

That's pretty neat


----------



## silence dogood (Jan 19, 2016)

"Rube Goldberg" is alive and well!


----------



## turnitupper (Jan 19, 2016)

Rube Goldberg?. Ah I remember, he was Heath Robinson's plagiarist. Just as William Shakespeare was the plagiarist of Sir Francis Bacon .
John.


----------



## bpratl (Jan 19, 2016)

It looks like someone, with a lot of talent, had a lot of time on their hands.
Thanks for sharing. Bob


----------



## silence dogood (Jan 19, 2016)

turnitupper said:


> Rube Goldberg?. Ah I remember, he was Heath Robinson's plagiarist. Just as William Shakespeare was the plagiarist of Sir Francis Bacon .
> John.


I had to look up Heath Robinson, maybe because I'm an American.  Robinson was English and a little earlier than Goldberg. So maybe Goldberg got the idea of these cartoons of these whimsical inventions from Robinson. I don't know.  All I know is that when I was growing up, I sure enjoyed Goldberg's cartoons.  And after looking at some of Robinson's cartoons on the net, he also makes me laugh, too.


----------



## turnitupper (Jan 19, 2016)

silence dogood said:


> I had to look up Heath Robinson, maybe because I'm an American.  Robinson was English and a little earlier than Goldberg. So maybe Goldberg got the idea of these cartoons of these whimsical inventions from Robinson. I don't know.  All I know is that when I was growing up, I sure enjoyed Goldberg's cartoons.  And after looking at some of Robinson's cartoons on the net, he also makes me laugh, too.


Yes, they both had a wealth of whimsical wit.
John.


----------



## savarin (Jan 19, 2016)

check out rob higgs, he has a couple of further engineering constructions like the one above.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 19, 2016)

And it fits easily in your pocket for use on picnics. It is pretty cool. Mike


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 19, 2016)

where's the mousetrap?
very cool machine, the construction and tuning must have been very time consuming 
great build!


----------



## great white (Jan 20, 2016)

Neat, but pointless....


----------

